# Как лечить приступы внезапного головокружения при шейном остеохондрозе?



## ezapp (8 Апр 2020)

Женщина,78 лет. В 2009 перенесла микроинсульт. Затем, раз-два за год происходили гипертонические кризы с головокружением,тошнотой и рвотой. В 2017 пролечивалась в неврологии ( ДоКТМО г.Донецк ) с диагнозом "дисциркуляторная гипертоническая атеросклеротическая энцефалопатия с вестибулярной дисфункцией, астеноневротическим синдромом " Каждые полгода-дневной стационар (сосудорасширяющие,ноотропы,витамины,мочегонное ) За несколько лет лечения проблема повышенного давления уменьшилась,но последние годы участились внезапные приступы головокружений с головной болью,тошнотой,рвотой и добавилось онемение рук и частично пальцев ног.Левое ухо практически перестало слышать (слышен постоянный гул) Были у ангиохирурга,где на узи установили стеноз сонных артерий 36-38 %,направили к нейрохирургу,где рекомендовали: воротник Шанца ( пользуемся им давно ),афлутоп (? ),актовегин,кавинтон,аппликатор Ляпко,массаж воротниковой зоны.При самомассаже, с левой стороны шеи,появляется головокружение с дикой головной болью ( начинается приступ ) По ощущениям,происходит защемление сосуда,питающего кровью головной мозг.
Как лечиться в данной ситуации? (МРТ шейного отдела прилагаю)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Апр 2020)

Имеющиеся симптомы заболевания характерны для болезни Меньера. Необходима консультация ЛОР-врача и невролога.
От воротника, Актовегина, Алфлутопа, Кавинтона, и Ляпко пользы, как от козла молока.


----------



## ezapp (8 Апр 2020)

@Владимир Воротынцев, добрый вечер.Случайно не посоветуете хорошего ЛОРа и невролога в Донецке или поблизости? Спасибо.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2020)

Высокопрофессиональных врачей много.  В ИНВХ им. Гусака, в ДОКТМО, в железнодорожной больнице, в имени Вишневского, в Энергетиков, профзаболеваний.


----------



## ezapp (13 Апр 2020)

Дополняю МРТ


----------

